# Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day – Cancelled



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

*Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - Canceled*

Following on from the success of the Rolling Road Day we had earlier this year I thought that this should become an annual event and have arranged to hold other one in early 2010.

This event will combine most members' two passions, cars and detailing, so it should be an excellent day.

Along with the Rolling Road Day there will be detailing demonstrations and hopefully a few traders there on the day so even if you are not taking part in the rolling road there should be something there for you.
*
Date

Sunday 24th January 2010

Location

Star Performance
Unit 1D
Frances Industrial Park
Wemyss Road
Dysart
Kirkcaldy
Fife
KY1 2XZ

01592 655595

Start Time

9:30AM - 10:00AM

Detailing

Demonstrations*

TBA

*Traders*

TBA

*Rolling Road*

Star Performance is well known for their VAG tuning capabilities and is also famous for their Rolling Road Days. This day will give you the chance to find out exactly how many horses are running under your bonnet.

Each car that participates in the Rolling Road Day will have up two runs (one preliminary, one full power) on the Rolling Road and each car will receive a full coloured print out showing power and torque.

*Cost*

*2WD - £25
4WD - £40*

(To be paid on the day. Cost may vary due to numbers)

*Exceptions*

*No Nissan Skyline's
No Automatic Gearboxes*

Jim at Star Performance has also kindly offered to put on a barbeque and supply us with tea and coffee on the day.

I think I have just about covered everything but if you do have any further questions feel free to PM me and I will get back to you as soon as possible.

Sign up for the Detailing and Rolling Road Day will be done as usual. If you wish to have your car on the Rolling Road then please put Rolling Road in brackets next to your name.

*(Please do not advertise this event to other clubs/forums without contacting myself first. This ensures priority for DW members)*


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

S-X-I (Rolling Road)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you know why auto boxes are banned???? :devil:

I'm sure it has been said before, but can't remember why.....

:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Do you know why auto boxes are banned???? :devil:
> 
> I'm sure it has been said before, but can't remember why.....
> 
> :thumb:


I'm pretty sure its something to do with not having control over what gear the power run is going on and also when coasting down.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

why skylines?

not that i own one tho


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

jason2800 said:


> why skylines?
> 
> not that i own one tho


No idea, just the outlines that Jim gave me when arranging it.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I haven't been to Jim's new RR place but IIRC some Skylines used to turn up with NUTTY POWER (Keith Cowie) and bend things!!

I am pretty sure I witnessed a 600bhp *AUTO* RS6 just about jump straight out the rollers at the old unit!!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Well I will definately be there To watch the RR sessions And see the detailing demos. .....................:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd love to come along!

Crappy weather might cause me problems coming through from Paisley, being in January, but it should be OK.

Really looking forward to seeing how these rollers cope with the power of the Mini... :lol:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmmmm a Sunday..................an ideal time to head to Paisley for some dinner!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Damn! I'm working


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I've put in for a swap of my shift so I'll be there if I can.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Dougster said:


> Hmmmm a Sunday..................an ideal time to head to Paisley for some dinner!!


Pot Noodle and a Stella ok?


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

will be on holiday so count me in (Rolling Road)


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

1 - S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2 - ChuckH
3 - wee green mini (Rolling Road)
4 - GlasgowRob (Rolling Road)


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm in.

1 - S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2 - ChuckH
3 - wee green mini (Rolling Road)
4 - GlasgowRob (Rolling Road) 
5 - alx_chung (Rolling Road)


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

1 - S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2 - ChuckH
3 - wee green mini (Rolling Road)
4 - GlasgowRob (Rolling Road) 
5 - alx_chung (Rolling Road) 
6 - k4ith (Rolling Road)


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Keep the names coming!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

I might come down to see the demo's and all.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I might come down to this since it's not particularly far from home :lol: Not for the rolling road though, my car's already been on 3 different ones...


----------



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

My M3 has the SMG gearbox so technically its a manual gearbox is that ok or is it classed as an auto as far as the rolling road goes? If its ok I may be able to come along.
Cheers
Ricky


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Gutted i am offshore on the 18th for 3 weeks or i would have been there. :wall:Maybe the next time:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Really suprised about the lack on interest in this meet considering how positive the feeler thread was.

If it doesn't pick up it might have to be canceled till later in the year.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't make it as I'm working


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Really suprised about the lack on interest in this meet considering how positive the feeler thread was.
> 
> If it doesn't pick up it might have to be canceled till later in the year.


That would be a real shame As meets like this break up the winter gloom !


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

1 - S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2 - ChuckH
3 - wee green mini (Rolling Road)
4 - GlasgowRob (Rolling Road) 
5 - alx_chung (Rolling Road) 
6 - k4ith (Rolling Road)
7. Grizzle.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i would have gone but its pretty far,


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm interested but can't commit yet due to work. Will find out in the new year if I'm able to come along. 

Hope so it will be my first meet!!


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Defo interested in this, I enjoyed the last one!!:thumb:

1 - S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2 - ChuckH
3 - wee green mini (Rolling Road)
4 - GlasgowRob (Rolling Road) 
5 - alx_chung (Rolling Road) 
6 - k4ith (Rolling Road)
7 - Grizzle
8 -Vpricey (Rolling Road)


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Any chance of getting cheap remaps done cheap if enough sign up? I quite fancy getting my van done..


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Discount Tech said:


> Any chance of getting cheap remaps done cheap if enough sign up? I quite fancy getting my van done..


I think you would need to speak to Jim (the owner) about this.

If you don't ask you don't get lol


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Hi Fraser

Been laying quiet so will make an effort and come along and show off the new X5 !!
Cheers

Martin :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm away on holiday that day I'm afraid otherwise I would have popped along for a look see. Good rolling road turnout last year though, hopefully you get the same again this year


----------



## chrisb70 (Apr 17, 2006)

vpricey said:


> Defo interested in this, I enjoyed the last one!!:thumb:
> 
> 1 - S-X-I (Rolling Road)
> 2 - ChuckH
> ...


9 - Chrisb70


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

1 - S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2 - ChuckH
3 - wee green mini (Rolling Road)
4 - GlasgowRob (Rolling Road) 
5 - alx_chung (Rolling Road) 
6 - k4ith (Rolling Road)
7 - Grizzle
8 -Vpricey (Rolling Road)
9 - Chrisb70
10 - Ian King (Rolling Road) front wheel drive MINI JCW


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I went to a previous rolling road meet at Star and put my 130i m sport on. It was very well organised and the rolling road was good value for money. 
Surely more folk would be interested in signing up for this.

Here are some pics from last time.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

count me in for the rolling road aswell, cant copy an paste my name onto the list as im using my phone.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

1 - S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2 - ChuckH
3 - wee green mini (Rolling Road)
4 - GlasgowRob (Rolling Road) 
5 - alx_chung (Rolling Road) 
6 - k4ith (Rolling Road)
7 - Grizzle
8 -Vpricey (Rolling Road)
9 - Chrisb70
10 - Ian King (Rolling Road) front wheel drive MINI JCW 
11 - Mirror Image


There You go Mate...........................................:thumb:


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

1 - S-X-I (Rolling Road)
2 - ChuckH
3 - wee green mini (Rolling Road)
4 - GlasgowRob (Rolling Road) 
5 - alx_chung (Rolling Road) 
6 - k4ith (Rolling Road)
7 - Grizzle
8 -Vpricey (Rolling Road)
9 - Chrisb70
10 - Ian King (Rolling Road) front wheel drive MINI JCW 
11 - Mirror Image
12 - Grinnall v8 (rolling road) MINI COOPER S GP


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Mr Grinnall V8,
It will be very interesting indeed to see if the new Factory JCW or the GP has more horses and torques.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Billy ya damn scoundrel, I knew you couldn't resist it! :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If I'm off work I'll pop in for some banter - but I've not added my name on because I can't gurantee it.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

*Scottish Detailing and Rolling Road Day - Canceled*

Due to lack of interest in this event I will unfortunately have it cancel it. Numbers looked good in the feeler thread but this had failed to materialise into people committing to the event.

Hopefully I will be able to re-arrange this event for another time in the summer months.

Frazer.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

You surprise Me.. There were 12 on the list And others would sureley have tagged along ?? Not bad for a mid January meet in Scotland ??????


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I imagine there's a minimum number required to run the rolling road for the day though? I seem to remember that from last year... A shame, but I am sure the meet can be rescheduled for a time with warmer weather and when more people can commit...


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> You surprise Me.. There were 12 on the list And others would sureley have tagged along ?? Not bad for a mid January meet in Scotland ??????


As Dave has said there is a minimum number needed to make the rolling road day worth while.

As for the 12 names, well, the 2009 event had attracted just under 40 names by this point last year so when compairing the two, this years is well down on numbers.

As I said though I will get another one arranged for during the summer months when its a bit warmer.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Its a pity Fraser. Sorry to hear this did not get the numbers required.
There does seem to be a lake of interest in meet of late.
Plenty of positive talk leading up to the even. But one members have to commit is all changes.

To-wards the beginning of last year there was an influx of new members attending and have now become regulars. But mid toward the end it did seam to tail away and the new faces stopped arriving.

Possible this time of year and the current climate. But time will tell.

Will be interesting to see how the Scottish meet goes this year. Since it away from Glasgow, this year.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

To anyone who put their name down for the cancelled rolling road.

I am still in discussion with Red Dot Racing about them bringing up their mobile rolling road.

If you are interested in this please comment on my other thread or PM me. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144015

Im not trying to steal people from SXI who seems to have done a lot of work to organise this, but if people want the RR session hopefully this can still be done.


----------

